# How Much To Feed A 4 lb 6 month old?



## LaceyBlue

So I feed my overweight 5lb Pomeranian 1/8 of kibble twice a day. Mainly to help her lose weight. I was feeding her a 1/8 and 1/4 but she wasent losing weight.....Anyways lol 

I just brought home a (just turned) 6 month old, 4 lb Chi/Yorkie mix. She came with some pretty gross food that I plan to transition her off of. I currently feed Blue Buffalo wet to Osha because I am working on her teeth and her gums still need some healing before she can eat kibble. I also feed " Grain Free Natures Recipe" (just for right now) kibble to Lacey and my Pomeranian. 

So I am wondering if I fed kibble for one meal and wet for another to the puppy (Osha gets some soaked kibble in one of her meals and has no issues eating two different brands) how much should I feed the puppy? Two 1/8 cups a day? Or three?

What if I just feed kibble? How much? And how many times a day?

I am new to toy breed puppy ownership and I don't know if at 6 months two meals is enough?

I plan to transition everyone onto raw or to Ziwipeak and Raw eventually. This is just for right now.

Sorry if this thread is all over the place.


----------



## MiniGrace

At six months of age and 4 lbs, two feedings a day should be fine. I am not sure on the quantity as I don't feed kibble, I feed Ziwipeak, but there is a post that has been made into a sticky in the food and nutrition forum with a food calculator that should be helpful. It depends on the caloric content of the food.


----------



## chili

I would start out by feeding the amount stated on the bag for his weight. At 6 months he could do 2 feedings aday if he will eat it in a timely manner. if he only eats alittle at a time then make the alotted amount go for 3 meals. Ajust the food up or down to keep his weight right.


----------



## LaceyBlue

OKay the calculator is telling me to feed her 0.57 cups a day. What is that equal to? An 1/8, 1/4, or 1/3 cup? Lol sorry I am really bad at converting.


----------



## MiniGrace

LaceyBlue said:


> OKay the calculator is telling me to feed her 0.57 cups a day. What is that equal to? An 1/8, 1/4, or 1/3 cup? Lol sorry I am really bad at converting.


I know what you mean! That's a bit more than half a cup so I'd feed her a bit more than 1/4 c twice a day. Then you just keep an eye on her weight and adjust up or down as necessary. With a growing pup, I usually weigh once a week just to keep track.


----------



## LaceyBlue

Thank you Terri for clearing that up for me .


----------



## MiniGrace

LaceyBlue said:


> Thank you Terri for clearing that up for me .


You are welcome! You have a beautiful pack and the new little one is a cutie pie. I looked at some crossbreed puppies before I got Taz but here in Georgia the crosses are sometimes more than the purebred puppies.


----------

